# Fat daddy ride



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

We're going to fat daddys in waycross either next sat or sun the 15th or 16th if anyone wants to meet up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> We're going to fat daddys in waycross either next sat or sun the 15th or 16th if anyone wants to meet up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


 how far from FL is that park


----------

